# Old band saw ad



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure looks cool but I am not sure the  is quite ready for foot powered band saw.....

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2016)

As stated in above video they made a 20" and a 26" YIKES...... My poor leg hurts just thinking about it...


----------



## Sprung (Aug 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I am not sure the  is quite ready for foot powered band saw.....





Mike1950 said:


> My poor leg hurts just thinking about it...



Mike, I think you're misleading us here. I think you know full well how one of these runs, from personal experience running one in your younger days!  


In seriousness though, I've seen pictures and video of these before - they're very cool. However, I definitely lack the coordination to run a machine like this by pedal and cut at the same time - I'd probably lose a finger or a hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd love to have one to add to the old machine collection but the coordination does take a bit of getting used to, Just running the lathe or scroll saw I have takes a bit of getting used to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2016)

If it was around here I'd grab it. My grandfather was a tailor and used a foot-powered sewing machine. He never had the money to add a motor to it. I learned to sew on it and cannot use an electric machine. I'd like to try that bandsaw. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'd try it too....less noise, just the sweet sound of cutting wood....











And @Mrs RipJack13 in the background yelling, "Are you coming up? It's late, and you've been down in your shop all day!"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'd try it too....less noise, just the sweet sound of cutting wood....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you saying, " but honey, I've only gotten 3 inches into this cut!".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2016)

I wouldn't be able to help myself and I would put a motor on it just to watch it run!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 13, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Mike, I think you're misleading us here. I think you know full well how one of these runs, from personal experience running one in your younger days!


Stop sucking up. You know damn well he got one of these as a retirement gift just after they were invented.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> Stop sucking up. You know damn well he got one of these as a retirement gift just after they were invented.




WHATTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Sure looks cool but I am not sure the  is quite ready for foot powered band saw.....
> 
> View attachment 111170
> 
> View attachment 111171



Looks like @Tony made the table....nice job man.


----------

